# Ultimitas fotos de ANCÓN : 25/03/2007



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Si no me equivoco, fue exclusivo, hoy ya no lo es, es mas bien popular.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Exclusivo o popular, lo interesante es, q aún no han poblado los cerros aledaños de casuchas. Aún sigue siendo igualito a lo que fué hace varias decadas.


----------



## theboyvargas (Dec 17, 2006)

que bien, el peru tienes su secretos de playas bien guardados, ya es hora de que el mundo los conozca!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Lo del puerto parece ser una realidad, ahora lo bueno es que cuando se está en el malecón o desde el mar no se ven las invasiones, que dicho sea de paso son enormes pero están a la espalda del cerro, bien se podría alargar el skyline de Ancón pues tiene un largo litoral libre, ojalá se animen, el único problema es que sus aguas son heladísimas.


Para alargar el skyline de Ancón tienen que haber personas interesadas en veranear en ese distrito. ¿Quien va a querer veranear en Ancón con tanta gente que llega de pueblos no tan jóvenes a ensuciar, bañarse con ropa y a comer cochinadas en bolsa? 

Yo nica voy a Ancón en el verano, prefiero visitarlo en invierno, cuando no hay tanta gente. 

Por otro lado espero que el enorme complejo Piedras Gordas ayude a disminuir las invasiones en la parte de atras del cerro.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

jaja que risa, bueno si he ido a mojarme en sus frías aguas hace ya algun tiempo, y ni crean, no se llena tanto, es bacán alquilarse un bote (pa los misios) y que te den un paseo por toda la bahía, desde el mar se ve muy bonito, ojalá mejore, espero que la construcción de ese puerto que todavía estará listo para el año 2010 ayude a renovar el balneario.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*dodi no se ve gente, eso playa hermosa, y es exclusivo*



J Block said:


> Para alargar el skyline de Ancón tienen que haber personas interesadas en veranear en ese distrito. ¿Quien va a querer veranear en Ancón con tanta gente que llega de pueblos no tan jóvenes a ensuciar, bañarse con ropa y a comer cochinadas en bolsa?
> 
> Yo nica voy a Ancón en el verano, prefiero visitarlo en invierno, cuando no hay tanta gente.
> 
> Por otro lado espero que el enorme complejo Piedras Gordas ayude a disminuir las invasiones en la parte de atras del cerro.



Lo que pasa Block es que los propietarios de los inmuebles de veraneo NO VOTAN PARA ALCALDE EN ANCONhno:, sino en su distrito de la ciudad de Lima, ese es el problema, por eso la mayoría de pueblos jóvenes que pertenecen a Ancón son los que votan por su candidato preferido, por eso que Ancón se popularizó.hno:

Dodi muy bonitas las fotos de tu amigo, pero son sólo la parte de playa hermosa, donde está el club, los yates..........


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Lía : tienes que ver las fotos de JUAN1912*

HACER CLICK EN :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=322382 



Lia_01 said:


> Lo que pasa Block es que los propietarios de los inmuebles de veraneo NO VOTAN PARA ALCALDE EN ANCONhno:, sino en su distrito de la ciudad de Lima, ese es el problema, por eso la mayoría de pueblos jóvenes que pertenecen a Ancón son los que votan por su candidato preferido, por eso que Ancón se popularizó.hno:
> 
> Dodi muy bonitas las fotos de tu amigo, pero son sólo la parte de playa hermosa, donde está el club, los yates..........


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*YA LAS VI ESTAN BACANES*

HA MEJORADO BASTANTE:banana:


----------

